# she wants a cold shower............



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

The lady wants a cold shower. Here in FL cold is about 80 degrees in the summer. Not cold enough. She wants cold water. I can't seem to locate something to cool water fast enough for a 20 min. shower. I have plenty of room in the attic above shower. Any thoughts? The attic is cool, not hot up there at all.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe install a water cooler, then run the line to the shower?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Drill 'er a well, that's always cold water.....


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Compact water chiller

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=WH&iTpStatus=1&Tp=


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not a plumber or HVAC guy but I'm thinking a small (1/2 to 1 ton?) water to water heat pump would work. Use one side to heat her hot water tank and the other side to cool a cold water tank.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Build her a small bath fridge in the wall... automatically dispense ice cubes... into her bucket full of water.. She needs for 110 hot summer days in Florida sun... LOL


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> The lady wants a cold shower. Here in FL cold is about 80 degrees in the summer. Not cold enough. She wants cold water. I can't seem to locate something to cool water fast enough for a 20 min. shower. I have plenty of room in the attic above shower. Any thoughts? The attic is cool, not hot up there at all.



Are you sure she isn't telling you she needs a cold shower whenever you are around?...:whistling


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

JonM said:


> Are you sure she isn't telling you she needs a cold shower whenever you are around?...:whistling


Probably dont want to admit it:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

JonM said:


> Are you sure she isn't telling you she needs a cold shower whenever you are around?...:whistling


Older gay lady. Money doesn't appear to be an issue. All the water chillers i've seen aren't for constant pressure or won't keep up with demand. Her attic is a nice 74 degrees, it is insulated with isonene (sp) foam, so the a/c in the house cools the attic as well. I am considering putting a 400' coil of 1" pex in the attic. That should give her 17 gallons of cool water. What do you all think about that idea? It will work, or is that too hokey? I figure a storage tank would eventually leak, unless I could locate a 20 gal. corrosion proof tank, and there is already pex up there.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> Older gay lady. Money doesn't appear to be an issue. All the water chillers i've seen aren't for constant pressure or won't keep up with demand. Her attic is a nice 74 degrees, it is insulated with isonene (sp) foam, so the a/c in the house cools the attic as well. I am considering putting a 400' coil of 1" pex in the attic. That should give her 17 gallons of cool water. What do you all think about that idea? It will work, or is that too hokey? I figure a storage tank would eventually leak, unless I could locate a 20 gal. corrosion proof tank, and there is already pex up there.


I come up with 20.78 gallons:whistling


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

USP45 said:


> I come up with 20.78 gallons:whistling


boy, you are as picky as the fishing forum guys!
According to the "Mathematics for plumbers and pipe fitters 5th edition", page 216, 1" standard weight pipe has a capacity of .044 gal per foot multiply by 400' and it is 17.6 gallons. What is your formula? Pi r2h=V then convert to gallons?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Im sorry, you said 1" pex, so thats what, like 7/8"?
I was assuming that a 1" inside diameter pipe will hold 1 cubic inch of liquid per inch. Therefore 400 feet times 12 inch to the foot equals 4,800 so that divided by 231 because there is 231 cubic inch of liquid per gallon you come up with 20.779


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A rooftop evap coil cooling tower sized for a six story office build should be able to keep up with one shower.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I just had a thought
why not burry some pipe in the ground to use just for the cold then? Sort of like thermal heating and cooling thing


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

USP45 said:


> I just had a thought
> why not burry some pipe in the ground to use just for the cold then? Sort of like thermal heating and cooling thing


That is pretty much what it is now. A foot deep in Fl in the summer is still hot.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> That is pretty much what it is now. A foot deep in Fl in the summer is still hot.


She dont have a nearby pond does she?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, the Gulf of Mexico, 86 degrees in there with the Snook.:blink:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> Yeah, the Gulf of Mexico, 86 degrees in there with the Snook.:blink:


I dont know then dude. Is under the house any cooler?


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

USP45 said:


> Im sorry, you said 1" pex, so thats what, like 7/8"?
> I was assuming that a 1" inside diameter pipe will hold 1 cubic inch of liquid per inch. Therefore 400 feet times 12 inch to the foot equals 4,800 so that divided by 231 because there is 231 cubic inch of liquid per gallon you come up with 20.779


Only if it's square pipe lol


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Sportbilly said:


> Only if it's square pipe lol


yeh, unless you get into the whole pi thing. 

Area = R(to the second power) x pi (3.14)= area x length divided by 231


----------

